# Transition to Fromm not going well :(- Amount to feed question also



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Posted about switching Lola (12.5 week) to Fromm from Royal Canine (what breeder had her on). Food arrived 3 days ago. She eats around the fromm  At first we thought it was bc the fromm is 2x bigger than the kibble she is on so we tried mixing it with her kibble when we add warm water so it was soft. She ate around that too!!! Nothing but Fromm left in the bowl  I read you have to start by adding a couple pieces into their bowl and then gradually increase the fromm/decrease the junk kibble. Seems impossible with her since she won't eat Fromm at all. We ordered Surf and Turf, Salmon, and the game/bird. We have are trying the Salmon tonight to see if she will eat that one. My other dog loves the fromm now and she's on it now too. Any suggestions if she won't eat these?

Next question is the amount. She's 12.5 weeks, 2.2lb. Bag says 5-15lb gets 5/8cup-1 1/4cup food. If she does start eating it, how much should she be given?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd just do what you're doing. Keep offering the Fromm. If the other dog is using it, maybe a little side by side feeding might help. (Obviously be careful!) I would give a small pup 1/8 of a cup 3-4 times a day. If she is really hungry, then you can up it to 1/4 cup.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe you can give her pieces of the Fromm as a treat instead of mixing it with her food. Offer 2 pieces the first day, 4 the next, then 6 and so on. Once she gets used to it, if she'll eat it that way, you can then start adding it with the old kibble. 

As for portions. I free fed all of my pups as puppies. You don't really want to ration their food unless they just gorge themselves. Usually they'll only eat until full. If free feeding doesn't work for you all, I'd try offering 1/4 cup 3 times a day. See how she does with that amount. If she's still hungry, and not putting on a ton of weight, offer more. If that seems like to much for her, or excess weight gain, cut the portion back. A puppy at that age and weight will gain an average of 4 oz a week. More during growth spurts. Puppies require more food than an adult. The best way to judge portions is body conditions. A puppy will have some pudge. Think in terms of an infant. At 6 months old you can go to 2 meals a day. When she hits about 8 months, you'll start moving towards adults portions. At 9 to12 months she can be fed like an adult.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can put the fromm in a baggy and then crush it with a rolling pin or similar until it is powder. Then mix it in with the old food. She will get used to it that way. Gradually decrease the crushing and mixing until transitioned.


----------



## ChiLola (Jun 11, 2013)

Brodysmom said:


> You can put the fromm in a baggy and then crush it with a rolling pin or similar until it is powder. Then mix it in with the old food. She will get used to it that way. Gradually decrease the crushing and mixing until transitioned.


We tried your idea last night and it worked!!! She ate it all gone with her other food. I also put some powder in my hand and she loved it. So now we know it's not the flavor she was resisting but the size of the kibble. The fromm is twice as big as what she is used to so when I crushed it up she loved it. Thank you for her advice!


----------

